# Is my cockatiel acting normal



## Jes04 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi,Can anyone help me with this one? I just got a female cockatiel about a week and a half ago. All she does is sit on her perch She's not really active. She don't appear sick She eats ok She's alert when she hears different sounds She doesn't seem like she's bonding with anyone I got her in a pet shop, she was there with other cockatiels I think they were her siblings Do you think she just misses being with other birds like her? I don't know what to make of this. If anyone could give me some feedback I would appreciate it Thanks all Jes04


----------



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

pet shops dont usually spend any personal time with their birds. they also usually only have one perch per cage so a lot of them get used to walking around on the floor. it takes a long time to bond with a cockatiel, just be patient and try encourage her to use her perch. if you are still worried take her for a vet check up.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Like toxic00angel said, it takes a little while for them to bond with you and settle in. Maybe you could try some bonding techniques listed in the Sticky Library:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33313

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## Jes04 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> Like toxic00angel said, it takes a little while for them to bond with you and settle in. Maybe you could try some bonding techniques listed in the Sticky Library:
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824
> 
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33313
> ...


Thank You I will check these out Your kiwi is very cute Same color as my Princess


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Awww thank you, Kiwi went floof when she heard that. :3

I bet Princess is adorable too! 

Hopefully those help, it takes a lot of patience with 'tiels sometimes. The more often you practice the faster they will like you though. Cockatiels are little birds filled with love.


----------

